# Small air bubbles?



## Jdh (Jul 5, 2010)

When I changed my VT's 2.5g bowl today (He recieves daily water changes), he was covered with small air bubbles. Is this normal? He's been like this for about 2 hours.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Can you answer the following questions? Thanks!

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## Jdh (Jul 5, 2010)

Sure. 

Housing 
2.5g Bowl

What size is your tank?
2.5 Gallons

What temperature is your tank?
~78 F

Does your tank have a filter?
No, although daily water changes are preformed.
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
No.

Is your tank heated?
A lighting fixture heats the tank during the day.

What tank mates does your betta fish live with?
None

Food
Hikari Betta Gold alternated with flakes.

What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
Soaked (softened) Pellets

How often do you feed your betta fish?
Twice a day; 4 Pellets every time.

Maintenance 

How often do you perform a water change?
Daily

What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
100%

What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?
Aquarium Salt

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: N/A
Nitrite: N/A
Nitrate: N/A
pH: 7.6
Hardness: Unknown
Alkalinity: Unknown

Ammonia spikes are prevented with daily water changes, PH is 7.6. Hardness/Akalinity is unknown.

Symptoms and Treatment

How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
No

How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
Small air bubbles on body after water change

When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Today, after his water change.

Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
He has a small amount of aquarium salt with every water change.

Does your fish have any history of being ill?
Fin rot.

How old is your fish (approximately)?
Unknown (Petstore), though he seems to be on the older side. ~3 Years?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

In a 2.5gal unfiltered tank-daily water changes due to treatment of fin rot...problem air bubbles after water changes...correct?

If your faucet has an aerator on it -it can cause air bubble-mix the water as you fill and use a clean hand or net to pop the bubbles before you put the fish back in
Supersaturation can cause problems for the fish if the tiny gas bubbles are drawn in through the gills..this is very rare......but it can happen-death is the worse out come and then air behind the eye/s...very difficult to treat....so best to prevent by popping the bubbles

This is pretty common with large water changes but an easy fix....

How is the fin rot doing.....any better?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, basically what OFL said. I usually try to let the water sit for a little while and give it a good stir when I add dechlorinator to help the nitrogen in the water outgas before I add the fish.


----------

